# Bryan CO. Heart of Richmond Hill



## jwb5557 (May 20, 2012)

One spot open to join the Warren Hill Hunt Club in the heart of Richmond Hill. Over 3000+ acres of prime deer and turkey hunting with a few hogs. Skinning rack, two fishing ponds, club stands, camp area. Please contact by email if your interested.
$600 gets you the spot for the year!!!!


----------



## jwb5557 (May 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## XJfire75 (May 21, 2012)

Email me rules and total members to kile8@yahoo.com plz

Also if you have a map of the land or road names that'd be cool too to see where it's at exactly. 

Thanks


----------



## jwb5557 (May 22, 2012)

Come on I know theres hunters in this area!!!!!


----------



## jwb5557 (May 23, 2012)

Hunter needed


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

There was a college kid on here yesterday looking for a place to hunt near Statesboro.  I can't remember his ID but I think he was new to Woody's.


----------



## jcxmas (Jul 2, 2012)

Still available?


----------



## jwb5557 (Sep 6, 2012)

Still one spot left.  Seems like everybody who says their intrested their really not.  Price was $680 for the year but im dropping it down to $500.  This is a steal of a deal for the area you get to hunt. 3000+ woth lots of deer and turkey.


----------



## jwb5557 (Sep 23, 2012)

Had a few say their interested but for some reason their not really interested.  Please only contact me if your really interested.  $500 gets you this awesome spot!!!


----------



## cj03ram (Sep 23, 2012)

Where is it located. How many total members.


----------



## Djholton (Sep 24, 2012)

How many people in the club? This may be pretty close to me.


----------



## stalvo (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you still have an opening?


----------



## csprog (Nov 12, 2012)

Still have a spot?


----------



## carpenter (Dec 2, 2012)

How many hunt the club and is there a limit rule..


----------



## ratimux (Dec 3, 2012)

carpenter said:


> How many hunt the club and is there a limit rule..



I am interested to find out the same


----------



## mswinford (Jan 20, 2014)

*hunting club.*

I am from Savannah if you have any openings for the 2014-2015 season I would be interested in joining. I know this was posted a long time ago but figured I would try.


----------



## mswinford (Jan 20, 2014)

Looking for openings in 2014-2015 season if available.


----------



## Blkt6 (Jan 24, 2014)

Interested in 2014-15 also?


----------



## need2hunt1967 (Feb 14, 2014)

new to area .any open spots? and what r ur limits on deer?how many members allowed


----------



## need2hunt1967 (Feb 14, 2014)

looking to join good club. any openings ?deer limits? how many members allowed


----------



## RLykens (Feb 20, 2014)

is the spot still available?


----------



## mswinford (Mar 4, 2014)

*Hunting Club*

Are spots still available? Disabled and looking for land to hunt. Still am able to get around.


----------

